# canon scams?  I REALLY want the Canon 60D!



## luvmyfamily (May 5, 2012)

It took me 3 weeks just deciding on a speedlite.  I finally got the speedlite, ready to sell my starter Canon t3 and REALLY want the canon 60D.  I have been searching for the best prices until blue in the face.  I keep running across sites such as this one that seem 'to good to be true." Any thoughts?  And where in your opinion is the best place to get the 60D?  I know I am dreaming, but would like to get it for $899, kit lens to 135mm included.  This is the site I am leary of:

FirstClassCameras.com


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 5, 2012)

$899 is about the standard discount price for a 60D Body only. To fing it with a kit lens for that price would be a steal.
What has made you settle for the 60D? For about $400 more you can buy a 7D, which I think would be a bigger step up for you. The 7D doesnt have the swivel lcd, but I didnt see that as too important.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 5, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> $899 is about the standard discount price for a 60D Body only. To fing it with a kit lens for that price would be a steal.
> What has made you settle for the 60D? For about $400 more you can buy a 7D, which I think would be a bigger step up for you. The 7D doesnt have the swivel lcd, but I didnt see that as too important.



I would love the 7D, but I'm already trying to come up with $400 and more to upgrade to the 60D. Sure wish money grew on trees.  Spent my birthday money on a speedlite. Now trying to sell stuff on Craigslist to get the money to upgrade.


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 5, 2012)

Ah, got ya. I can understand that. I would be afraid of any online store that offered a new, 60D, with ANY lens for $899.00. There are so many bait and switch companies online these days. You place your order for the super deal and then you get a phone call or email explaining that the one you ordered just ran out of stock. Been there, done that. As they always say, if it sounds too good to be true, it probably is. I have never heard of or dealt with that company, but I would stick with one of the main dealers, like B&H, Adorama, 47th ST, etc. I have dealt with GetItDigital a few times and had good experiences. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## ljenningsphotog (May 5, 2012)

I was torn between the 60d and 7d myself.... I went ahead with the 7d and LOVE it.  If you can swing it, o for the 7d


----------



## Rgollar (May 5, 2012)

Hold out for the 7d its worth the wait to save.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 5, 2012)

ljenningsphotog said:


> I was torn between the 60d and 7d myself.... I went ahead with the 7d and LOVE it. If you can swing it, o for the 7d



I would LOVE the 7D, but I also like the 60D.  Ugg, guess I need to save and scrape change from the many handbags I have


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 5, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> ljenningsphotog said:
> 
> 
> > I was torn between the 60d and 7d myself.... I went ahead with the 7d and LOVE it. If you can swing it, o for the 7d
> ...


I have the 7D and love it. I think you will be glad you waited and saved in the long run. My mama always said, "Good things come to those who wait".


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 5, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ljenningsphotog said:
> ...



True!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 5, 2012)

Have any of you guys even asked her what she'll be using it for? OP, what will you be using it for? If it's an everyday walk around camera for portraits, landscapes, etc. you may not need the extra FPS of the 7d. 

The 7D doesn't fit everyone's needs or budget. It is a niche camera geared towards sports/outdoor shooters. I'll concede the build quality is better than the 60d and it is a *great* camera. But she's already expressed the 60d price itself is a stretch. So obviously the 7d is not realistic from a budgetary standpoint. 

OP, I have a 60d and I've really enjoyed it. If you do get the 60d, you're going to see a huge upgrade in a number of things. You'll have the ability to shoot video (which you don't have now).  You'll have a much bigger buffer for continuous shooting and much faster (2fps RAW vs 5.2fps RAW). You'll have a higher max resolution (12mp vs 18mp). You'll probably enjoy the articulated screen as it does come in handy in a lot of situations. Overall the t3 to a 60d is a solid upgrade in just about every way imaginable. Here's a full comparison:

Side by Side Comparison: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2012)

4 more $100 photoshoots would get you there.
Or 8 $50 shoots.
Or 16 $25 shoots.

Throw up that Facebook page!

Just sayin'.


----------



## EDL (May 5, 2012)

firstclasscameras.com is registered through go daddy and are done through the privacy company "Contact Privacy Inc." out of Toronto, Ontario.  In other words, they paid to keep their domain registrant info a secret.

You can try to contact them by going to  http://www.contactprivacy.com, but their very basic, opening page states:

 "Welcome to contactprivacy.com

 Use this site to contact the owner of a domain  name protected by the WHOIS Privacy Service. This service protects the  privacy of domain name holders in the WHOIS system.

Please note that domain name owners are not obligated to respond to requests."

So take that to mean you can ask, but probably won't get a response.

I'll bet money they're a bait & switch set up.  There are tons of reports, blogs, etc on the net about these kinds of businesses.  They advertise crazy low prices, but then you end up getting phone calls to "verify" your order only to find out your camera doesn't include all the normal basic parts, like a battery and charger, etc and they attempt to upsell you.  When you decline their highly inflated extras your order is suddenly cancelled, or put on back order.

I'd avoid this place for sure.  They're hiding for a reason.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 5, 2012)

Run away, far away.... Then got to B&H and buy from them.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2012)

Paying to keep your registration info secret means nothing.
I pay to keep mine secret too.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 5, 2012)

Oh, and, the internets are soooo hard!


FirstClassCameras.com Complaints - Scambook - Scam Reports, Consumer Complaints, Class Action Lawsuits.


----------



## IByte (May 5, 2012)

Try keh.com, don't let "bargains" cloud you judgement.


----------



## TCampbell (May 6, 2012)

These guys sound like "Digital Depot Online".  On other forums there are threads dedicated to their scams.  

When I'm spending that kind of money, there's a point where I'm not willing to risk a scam in order to save a little.  A 60D is $899 for the "body only" version... pretty much at every legitimate (Canon authorized) dealer.  

You can buy a "refurbished" body either direct from Canon's online website ( Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras ) and I think both B&H Photo and Adorama also have a "refurbished" option.  Refurbished cameras have warranties but usually not for the same amount of time as a new camera.  Also keep in mind that you can get the "USA" vs. "imported" version.  There is no difference in the camera (they're all made overseas).  The difference is the warranty.  Cameras marked for "USA" have gone through proper import channels and Canon backs them with the factory warranty.  Cameras NOT marked "USA" (usually it'll say "imported") mean that it was imported through gray market to save a little, but Canon won't provide the warranty -- sometimes the store will offer the warranty but that means you can ONLY get it serviced at the store where you bought it.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> 4 more $100 photoshoots would get you there.
> Or 8 $50 shoots.
> Or 16 $25 shoots.
> 
> ...



Bitter, I do not charge....yet, not ready.  It just takes time, right?    I do have a fb page, but no business cards, not ready for biz yet.  I haven't made a dime off any of the photo's taken.  OH, I take that back!   I made $1.40!  I ordered prints for someone and they told me to keep the change    WHOO HOO!!!


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 6, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> These guys sound like "Digital Depot Online". On other forums there are threads dedicated to their scams.
> 
> When I'm spending that kind of money, there's a point where I'm not willing to risk a scam in order to save a little. A 60D is $899 for the "body only" version... pretty much at every legitimate (Canon authorized) dealer.
> 
> You can buy a "refurbished" body either direct from Canon's online website ( Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras ) and I think both B&H Photo and Adorama also have a "refurbished" option. Refurbished cameras have warranties but usually not for the same amount of time as a new camera. Also keep in mind that you can get the "USA" vs. "imported" version. There is no difference in the camera (they're all made overseas). The difference is the warranty. Cameras marked for "USA" have gone through proper import channels and Canon backs them with the factory warranty. Cameras NOT marked "USA" (usually it'll say "imported") mean that it was imported through gray market to save a little, but Canon won't provide the warranty -- sometimes the store will offer the warranty but that means you can ONLY get it serviced at the store where you bought it.



I am officially scared, so sticking with who I trust!!  This is why I made this post, wanted to make sure. I even read lots of compliant boards on sites like this.


----------



## shortpants (May 6, 2012)

How about skipping the kit lens to save? What lenses do you have now? I got it with my 60d and I never use it 

Oh and I bought refurbs directly from Canon. I think it was $1050 total but that was last June, not sure on the prices now.


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Oh, and, the internets are soooo hard!
> 
> 
> FirstClassCameras.com Complaints - Scambook - Scam Reports, Consumer Complaints, Class Action Lawsuits.




Sarcasm?  Really?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 6, 2012)

Really.


Go ahead and put me on your ignore list.


----------



## EDL (May 6, 2012)

Wow dude.  Don't even know you, nor you me. What gives?


----------



## mjhoward (May 6, 2012)

EDL said:


> Wow dude.  Don't even know you, nor you me. What gives?



He's Bitter...  and proud of it!


----------



## bratkinson (May 7, 2012)

As mentioned above, it's far safer to spend a couple extra dollars with "real" dealers than internet dealers that specialize in scams, high-pressure sales, etc.

When seeing one of these unbelievable prices for what I'm looking for, I unconditionally Google "xxx reviews", where xxx is the website name such as "super photo deals" etc. After reading the reviews of many of them, I'm astounded their website hadn't been closed down yet.

On the flip side, I bought my 60D just before Christmas from just such a site. I did my homework first, and found they really did have an address/store in NYC (A REQUIREMENT in my book!). As I live in Massachusetts, I figured I could always drive there if there to resolve a problem. The online reviews all said to expect the phone call the day after your online order and sure enough I got the expected "buy the 8 hour battery instead of the standard 2 hour battery, buy memory cards, etc." I just turned down all their offers. Two very-nervous -*WEEKS*- later, I got my camera...new, unopened, factory fresh, USA version. I've since given my business to B&H. Order before 4, I get it next day in MA!

So, as "Dirty Harry" said so sucinctly: "Do you feel lucky?"


----------



## Steve5D (May 8, 2012)

I do business withe spare few online companies these days. It's just too easy to run a convincing scam.

For photo equipment, if I'm not buying locally (which I really prefer to do), I'm going through B&H. That's not to impugn the other legitimate outfits out there (Adorama, KEH, etc), but I just prefer to go through B&H.

Also, the old adage always holds true: If it seems to good to be true, it probably is.

It's hard to put a price on peace of mind...


----------



## TheBiles (May 8, 2012)

+20 for the 7D. I initially went with the 60D only to be let down. Finally got a 7D and never looked back. Highly superior camera.


----------



## bledererphoto (May 9, 2012)

Have been very happy with 60d as an upgrade from a t1i.  Although it is not part of same lineage of d series(plastic body, no pc port, etc) it is still a decent camera with good iq comparatively.  I personally need a second body and would like to get a 7d.  Would like to see more evidence of canon coming out with something in between a t4i and the mark iii.


----------



## proberok (May 10, 2012)

I'd go with the 60d over the 7d any day any way.


----------



## proberok (May 10, 2012)

Buy it used off Craigslist. I got my 60d body for 750.


----------



## DivaKaye09 (May 14, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> These guys sound like "Digital Depot Online".  On other forums there are threads dedicated to their scams.
> 
> When I'm spending that kind of money, there's a point where I'm not willing to risk a scam in order to save a little.  A 60D is $899 for the "body only" version... pretty much at every legitimate (Canon authorized) dealer.
> 
> You can buy a "refurbished" body either direct from Canon's online website ( Canon Direct Store - Refurbished EOS Digital SLR Cameras ) and I think both B&H Photo and Adorama also have a "refurbished" option.  Refurbished cameras have warranties but usually not for the same amount of time as a new camera.  Also keep in mind that you can get the "USA" vs. "imported" version.  There is no difference in the camera (they're all made overseas).  The difference is the warranty.  Cameras marked for "USA" have gone through proper import channels and Canon backs them with the factory warranty.  Cameras NOT marked "USA" (usually it'll say "imported") mean that it was imported through gray market to save a little, but Canon won't provide the warranty -- sometimes the store will offer the warranty but that means you can ONLY get it serviced at the store where you bought it.



*+1 This is how I got my Canon 60D. Sometimes they run specials, so be on the look out for them.*


----------



## ScubaDude (May 14, 2012)

They also have no reviews on Reseller Ratings. Probably a new name for an old scammer. Stick with the big names (Amazon, B&H, Adorama).


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 14, 2012)

proberok said:


> I'd go with the 60d over the 7d any day any way.



Wouldn't know why, but to each his own.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 22, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> proberok said:
> 
> 
> > I'd go with the 60d over the 7d any day any way.
> ...



I have honestly read great thing about both of these cameras.  I have seen photos taken with the 60D and like   I heard Canon is coming out the a touch screen LCD for the t34i soon.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 22, 2012)

What's next, voice command?  How cool would THAT be


----------



## HughGuessWho (May 22, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> HughGuessWho said:
> 
> 
> > proberok said:
> ...



You are very right. They are pretty equal.  Snapsort says;
 &#8220;Too close to call! Snapsort considers these cameras too competitive to make a clear recommendation&#8221;
However, the 60D really doesn&#8217;t have any advantages over the 7D that matter to the average person (unless you just have to have that flip-out screen), but a few advantages that the 7D has over the 60D is, in my opinion, pretty significant;
*The 7D is Weather Sealed, and to me, that is a BIG advantage if you are out in the winter or rainy weather at all.
*The 7D has significantly less shutter lag, about 50%
*The 7D shoots faster, 50% faster continuous shooting

But, that's just my take on it. I think you would be happy with either. But, "touch screen"? I have a tough enough time with my cell phones touch screen. :er:


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2012)

Don't forget that the 7D also has a bigger build and a rear dial for aperture control. In addition its AF system is far more advanced than the 60D and can be customised to suit specific situations as well. The 7D is superior overall, barring the flippy tilty screen and some video mode features that the 60D got (and which honestly should have been firmwire updated in the 7D but never were). 

Also I'd hate touchscreens on a DSLR - my nose would forever be changing things!


----------



## TheBiles (May 22, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > HughGuessWho said:
> ...



And don't forget that big, gorgeous viewfinder of the 7D compared to the 60D.


----------



## ScubaDude (Jun 2, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> What's next, voice command?  How cool would THAT be



Very cool... unless it formatted your memory card every time you sneezed.


----------

